# Portable blinds Fading



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone out there using the crusher double-Bull blind, And having problems with it Fading, This blind is only three seasons old,I have other blinds that are over 10 years old,and had no problems with fading,I bye a lot of Primos products,And I bought three double bull blinds Basically they told me nothing we can do about it I think if the Double bull Still own this product I wouldn't have this problem


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I think all the companys that make this style of blind have been going cheaper and cheaper on materials. The covering is so thin these days that you are lucky if you get a single season out of them. I have been doing constant repairs to the ones on our lease.

I guess it is our own fault for buying the cheapest and not the best out there....driving the market this direction.

The best one I own is the first one I ever bought....and I have had a about a half dozen different ones.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

All these blinds that I bought from double-bull $400.dollar blinds,not that cheap,The crusher Blind supposed to be one of the best ones,The sad thing is they say they have a lifetime warranty then they won't cover it.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I've tried them all and they all fade regardless of what the manufacturer claims. Every season I get out of one after the first season I consider a bonus.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

You are better off looking for one with the windows the way you want them. I have bought double Bull before and am not impressed. The canvas is thick but the Hub system does not hold up. I like a cheap one with the square windows in the corners. The big triangle ones just blow open and are a pain. I also only open them enough to get an arrow through. Buy them on sale in the off season and treat them as a one season blind.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

Do you guys take them up after every season or leave them out all year?


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

Throw a thin layer of mud on it and brush off with a broom after it dries. It will help cover up the faded look.
Sucks they won't take care of it for you.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah we put them up in September and take them End of the season


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I've tried them all and they all fade regardless of what the manufacturer claims. Every season I get out of one after the first season I consider a bonus.


This.

And we leave one out all year...it's on its third year down in a river bottom. Not much sun so it's holding up. We use it for hog hunting during the off season.

TH


----------

